# Northern Colorado Season Kickoff Celebration!



## ofrogg (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello Fellow NoCo snow people!

As many of you know, or noticed, the traditional Powderwhore/New Belgium season starting event didn't happen this year. This is due mainly to the PWs throwing in the towel earlier this fall. (good on them for being kick ass for 10 years!) This created a vacuum where the usual movie night at the brewery used to exist. 

FEAR NOT THOUGH! After some soul searching and call making, the Diamond Peaks SP folks have put together a really fun event at O'Dell Brewery!

It will include:

Beacon Rodeo
Gnarly Slideshow from Ex-Thrillhead, Jesse Levine
Backcountry skiing / open water sailing movie from KT Miller
Silent Auction

13-Dec-2015 - starts at 7pm

Tickets will be $10 (includes your first beer) and we're hoping to sell out (we kinda need to to cover costs...) SO PLEASE JOIN US IN SOME FUN, BEACON PRACTICE, AND BREWS!!!

Tickets are being pre-sold here

You can also find more info on our Facebooks


----------

